
Bridging the gap between Perl 5 and 6 - labster
https://perl6advent.wordpress.com/2016/12/20/day-20-bridging-the-gap/
======
awwaiid
Inline::Perl5 is the most well-done, but others are slowly being built and
will have just as much support. This is one of the many reasons I call Perl 6
the Polyglot Language. I've worked on Ruby bindings, for example:

    
    
        # Calling the CSV Ruby module from Perl 6
        use Inline::Ruby::Sweet;
        use csv:from<Ruby>;
        my $data = CSV.read('examples/hiya.csv')
        #=> «[["id", "name"], ["1", "andy"], ["2", "bella"], ["3", "chad"], ["4", "dua"]]»:rb
    

Eventually I'll get Inline::* to all auto-load, so you'll just do "use
blah:from<YourFavoriteLang>" and presto magic! ... in theory :)

------
raiph
Cross language marshaling of data and exceptions:

    
    
        my $mech = WWW::Mechanize.new;
        try {
            $mech.get("xmas://perl6.org");
            CATCH {
                default {
                    say $_.perl;
                }
            }
        }

